

Physics, Topology, Logic and Computation: A Rosetta Stone [pdf] - kqr2
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/rosetta.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is hard going and you have to "read like math" and not "read like a
novel", but it seems to be an excellent exposition of connections between
topics.

Category Theory in the abstract is difficult and seemingly useless, but its
value lies in pulling together and formally connecting various things that
might otherwise seem simply to be analogies.

I haven't read the entire paper yet, but I know the authors by reputation,
I've read the first 10 pages in some detail and skimmed the rest. It will be
hard going, but if you can cope with it, then I think it will be of interest
and value.

